# Futurama's back baby!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy crap, I knew they were going to make new Futurama episodes, but I didn't realize that about a month ago they posted a teaser trailer! It's pretty short, but it gets me excited. I hope Comedy Central doesn't ruin Futurama. The original that Fox started was amazing!

[yt]XT9XfMriVIE[/yt]


Oh btw the season premiere is 10 pm Eastern, June 24th.

Futurama Home Page


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Sweet! I really miss Futurama.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

southpark is better


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Family Guy is best


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Family Guy is best


I agree!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

mp me some pics of your cans


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

heres mine:










Your turn.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

troll.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

You just trying to up your post count by posting the same thing every post???


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How does any of this except the second comment relate to Futurama returning? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

futurama is my ultrafavorite

kthnxbai


----------

